# Atwood Saugeye Tournament 4/30 update.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll be at the ramp starting sign in and livewell inspections at 6:00 am the weather is looking to be perfect for the day. Those who are interested but haven't pre-registered yet don't worry about it just show up and we'll add you at the ramp. I'm hoping to see some big fish brought in! See you on Saturday!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

What was winning weight and big fish?


----------



## Walleyewizard24 (Jan 13, 2015)

4.4lbs winning weight and big fish only three fish were brought in.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How many boats? 3 fish total? Brutal!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

How did I miss this??? Haven't been hitting Atwood lately, but would have got in this. Who won Sam?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

my buddy adam took 1st and my uncle took second. dont know who got third. i was upset i had to miss the tourny due to a wedding. but after finding out fishing was that tough i was not so upset i missed it lol.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Adam the Freak? Why wouldn't that surprise me?  I have no idea how I missed seeing the tourney thread. Lately I've been on and off quick through the day.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

haha yea walleyefreak. thats ok alleyes, just come on down to seneca this saturday. we are having a tourny down there. should be a good bite!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmmmmm...Seneca ey? Haven't fished down there in ages. Would hate to show you boys up with my mad saugeye skills.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

haha, it hasnt changed much. still a lot of eyes in that lake and a lot of spots they will be on. pre fished it a cpl hours sunday before the storm and got two good keepers and a few shorts. didnt get to fish many spots. did catch a big striper.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Beautiful striper Ducky. Glad to see Seneca still has some monsters in there.


----------

